# Flaming Beach in St Maarten



## Phil Doherty (Apr 3, 2006)

We are confirmed for an April 23 arrival at the resort.  Does anyone know how the renovations are going?  Is there alot of noise during the day and is it disruptive when you are on the beach?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## liwarren (Apr 6, 2006)

There didn't seem to be any noise that I found.  The unit renovations are far from complete.  The first week we stayed there we had a refurbished studio unit that we LOVED.  The room was far more than adequate for the 2 of us, and it is really nice.  We then moved to the villas for a week and although the unit was great, we preferred the studio.  The main advantage was the washer and dryer in the villas.  I believe that only 1 part of the Flamingo is partially complete, with 3 or so more building sections to go.  I very much doubt it will be complte before next spring...but that is only my guess.


----------



## Phil Doherty (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks you so much for taking the time to reply. We have stayed at this resort before and we have really enjoyed it, so  I'm glad that it looks like that will be the case again.


----------

